# NAD: Hopefully found that tone



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I put the order in yesterday. These can't be found used - anywhere, so I had to go this route. I actually saw one on eBay in the UK, but it was there one minute and literally gone 15 later. 

So, I call this store up and have a chat with the most helpful store owner I have ever come across (I later found out that there was a thread dedicated to this guy on TGP).

He mentions that the amp I want is about as good as it gets. He says he hasn't seen the real players as excited over something like this since the dumble and trainwreck. I tell him I'm really looking for that tweed sound, but I want it to be able to deal with high gain when I need it. I want it to handle satriani and more if need be.

He chuckled and told me that he discovered and signed both satriani and vai.... Yeah, I told him flat out that I was in awe. We spoke for a half hour or so over the phone and everything he said was just gripping.

Anyhow, in about 5 weeks this guy arrives:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No idea what im looking at, but I bet its expensive!

Enjoy


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome looking amp. Seems to be really well built. 
Here's my two cents: it's a tweed Deluxe-alike right? Because of the open loop operation and open back cabinet I wouldn't count on it being great with high gain. I hope I'm wrong and the amp is as awesome as you expect it to be. I've heard amazing things about Lazy J.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hope you sell a lot of stuff to pay for that one. LOL Looks expensive. Congrats on finding your tone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Cups said:


> Awesome looking amp. Seems to be really well built.
> Here's my two cents: it's a tweed Deluxe-alike right? Because of the open loop operation and open back cabinet I wouldn't count on it being great with high gain. I hope I'm wrong and the amp is as awesome as you expect it to be. I've heard amazing things about Lazy J.


I was told by Cliff that it'll do metal without issue. He said if I want _death_ metal, then get a morris amp, but the Lazy J will still sound awesome.

This was written up about the amp at some point "cleans all the way through to blistering classic hard rock and metal", so here's hoping.

- - - Updated - - -



marcos said:


> Hope you sell a lot of stuff to pay for that one. LOL Looks expensive. Congrats on finding your tone.


Haha - the key word is _hopefully_. I'm hoping this is the last amp I buy.

Edit: yeah, the wife shook her head in disappointment on this one. It didn't help that I just bought the LP. I told her I was simply consolidating. No more guitars everywhere. "this is a good thing, honey".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A couple of questions. 

What are the controls on either side of cabinet (you can see a couple chicken-heads on both walls)?
If that's 6L6's, isn't that quite a bit of power for a Blue?

Love the idea of adjustments on the footswitch. Up until now, I'd only seen Simon Jarrett pull that cool trick.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I imagine it's the reverb and tremolo on the sides.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

god damn you have deep pockets


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> What are the controls on either side of cabinet (you can see a couple chicken-heads on both walls)?
> If that's 6L6's, isn't that quite a bit of power for a Blue?
> ...


Here it the breakdown of what it has and can do. They don't mention the trem below, but that's likely what it is opposite the reverb:

…is based on a late 50s classic that has helped define the voice of Rock & Roll.

This amp is a 2 channel, hand build, point to point wired amp, which delivers ca. 18 Watts into a 12”, 8 Ohm, Celestion Alnico Blue Speaker. The cabinet is built from finger jointed pine and covered with hand aged, lacquered tweed.
The 2 channels are marked Normal and Bright with a Volume control for each one. The Tone control affects both channels equally.
Looking at the 4 inputs from the back of the amp, the 2 on the right are for the Normal Channel and the 2 on the left are for the Bright Channel. 
Both inputs labeled 1 are higher gain than the ones labeled 2.
The interesting thing is that the both Volume controls are interactive. The Volume of the Channel you’re not plugged into has an effect on the tone/tightness of the Channel you are plugged into. In other words, if your guitar is plugged into the Bright Channel, the Normal Channel Volume affects the way the Bright Channel responds. This is subtle, but definitely audible. With the Bright Volume turned up to any given setting, and the Normal Volume off, you hear the sound of the Bright Channel alone…by turning the Normal Channel up about halfway, you hear an increase in low mids. By turning the Normal Volume up to 10, the bottom end will tighten up…from 10 – 12 the sound will get choked, compressed and become quieter. This can be used to get interesting tonal variations from the amp.
The amp is set up with a GZ34 rectifier and a pair of 6L6s in the power amp, and uses two 12AX7s. However, for a different feel and character, the amp will take a 5Y3 rectifier and a pair of 6V6s without the need of re-biasing.
An optional feature that can be added to the amp in place of the Ground Switch, is a Variable Attenuation Control (VAC), which allows the user to dial seamlessly from full output down to ca. 5 Watts while retaining the amps character all the way along.
Upon request, a Lazy J Reverb module can be added to the amp. It is a tube driven reverb circuit with a full size reverb tank, adding another dimension to the amp. The reverb circuitry and controls are housed in a small enclosure that is mounted to the inside of the cabinet, on the right hand side, looking at the amp from the back. The controls, Reverb Volume and Reverb Tone, are easily accessible.
The module is supplied with a Cut Off footswitch.

*Variable Attenuation Control (VAC)*

This circuit allows the user to reduce the Output of the amp in an even sweep from Full Power down to less than 5 Watts. However, this is not a Master Volume.

This circuit retains the amps tone and response while reducing its Output Volume.

In other words, you turn your amp up to get the tone you want… which might make it too loud for certain situations. Now you can turn the amp down with the VAC to exactly the level you need…while retaining all the character and response of your sound. 

This circuit is an optional feature on the Lazy J 20.

- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> god damn you have deep pockets


haha, It just seems like it - I sold all my stuff to fund the new guitar and amp. I'm playing through my 6 year-old's champ right now (TBH, it actually sounds fantastic with the PRS).


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

You going for the 20 or the 40? reverb and trem? power scaling? Like the idea of adjustments at the footswitch.

I like the options available and in the boutique world and/or high end market its not outrageous(the price), especially given the roster of rock gods using one. 
How many members here have Gibson historics? An amp is equally if not more important in the tonal equation IMO.

Out of my range but I guess if I sold ALL my music gear I might be able to swing it. Think about what you have invested in gear?

But in the end what good is sounding like a god if nobody can hear you? Go for the 40! :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Moosehead said:


> You going for the 20 or the 40? reverb and trem? power scaling? Like the idea of adjustments at the footswitch.
> 
> I like the options available and in the boutique world and/or high end market its not outrageous(the price), especially given the roster of rock gods using one.
> How many members here have Gibson historics? An amp is equally if not more important in the tonal equation IMO.
> ...



DAG doesn't bring in anything other than the fully loaded versions. I tried to cut costs by getting rid of the reverb and trem, but couldn't. I went with the 20 watt version - no one in my house wants to hear me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Then play elsewhere! Turning up is always more fun.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

adcandour said:


> DAG doesn't bring in anything other than the fully loaded versions. I tried to cut costs by getting rid of the reverb and trem, but couldn't. I went with the 20 watt version - no one in my house wants to hear me.


Tweed deluxe without reverb and tremolo ? Sounds like a Canadian-made Trinity Tweed Deluxe (get him to add VVR power scaling ): http://www.trinityamps.com/Product_Trindel.htm

Not affiliated in any way, but I have this amp and am very impressed by it.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Metal tone from a Tweed just doesn't compute in my noggin'. Unless that dude's cooking up some voodoo, I can't see how you can get metal out of what's essentially a Tweed circuit. Classic rock and heavy rock tones all day long, twice on Sunday, but unless your idea of metal stops at about '79, can't see metal coming outta that thing. Tweed Deluxe just seems too thick, saggy, compressed and middy to give up a convincing metal tone IME.

Good luck all the same - hope it delivers all you're hoping for... (fingers crossed). 

Oh yeah - if you want to double the useful tones of a Tweed amp (I've owned 4 of them now), buy yourself a really good treble booster like an Analogman Beano Boost or similar.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

gtone said:


> Metal tone from a Tweed just doesn't compute in my noggin'. Unless that dude's cooking up some voodoo, I can't see how you can get metal out of what's essentially a Tweed circuit. Classic rock and heavy rock tones all day long, twice on Sunday, but unless your idea of metal stops at about '79, can't see metal coming outta that thing. Tweed Deluxe just seems too thick, saggy, compressed and middy to give up a convincing metal tone IME.
> 
> Good luck all the same - hope it delivers all you're hoping for... (fingers crossed).
> 
> Oh yeah - if you want to double the useful tones of a Tweed amp (I've owned 4 of them now), buy yourself a really good treble booster like an Analogman Beano Boost or similar.


Oops, I re-read the OP. I'm a bit unclear in my writing - this amp can _handle_ high gain (meaning I can run my high gain pedals through it without it farting and fizzing at me)

I'll definitely look into the beano boost.

- - - Updated - - -



JHarasym said:


> Tweed deluxe without reverb and tremolo ? Sounds like a Canadian-made Trinity Tweed Deluxe (get him to add VVR power scaling ): http://www.trinityamps.com/Product_Trindel.htm
> 
> Not affiliated in any way, but I have this amp and am very impressed by it.


If it is the one pictured, I used to own one (this one actually). I had a hard time with it. I couldn't get it out of Neil Young mode.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I knew it, LOL.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I knew it, LOL.



hahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa. I was waiting for that.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Never heard of them before, hope it delivers what you're looking for and you didn't get stuck with a second mortgage!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Never heard of them before, hope it delivers what you're looking for and you didn't get stuck with a second mortgage!


Haha, I hope so too. I've heard what it can do - I'm just hoping I can make it do the same thing.

And, thanks to the Canadian dollar going tits up, I'm gonna be okay. Now is the time to sell in the states - I'm thinking that they're floating on a false sense of security again.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

First time I heard about those is from Newton a good member
here , in fact he pm'd me saying Louis !!!...Have you heard about this amp !?
and when I did a little search , they are amazing amps from an awesome builder
and he does make a great OD too !!

Didn't know or heard it could do metal though !?

Oh well , those are very expensive amps and if you don't like it ,,,.!
In the Emporium is goes for less than what you paid !...haha!!!

And we will all jump on it !!!

Joke's aside !!........Congrats !!

Keep us posted !

Lou


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Have a listen to Vintage Trouble. I believe the guitarist mainly uses this Lazy J amp. Based on Fender's Tweed Deluxe 5E3.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqnfXq6o_Fo


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new amp. It sounds incredible! I am sure you will really enjoy it. Perhaps we will hear a sound clip
from you one of these days soon.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing LOL In all seriousness, I hope this one blows your mind.




Louis said:


> Oh well , those are very expensive amps and if you don't like it ,,,.!
> In the Emporium is goes for less than what you paid !...haha!!!
> 
> And we will all jump on it !!!
> ...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> First time I heard about those is from Newton a good member
> here , in fact he pm'd me saying Louis !!!...Have you heard about this amp !?
> and when I did a little search , they are amazing amps from an awesome builder
> and he does make a great OD too !!
> ...


Thanks Lou.

For the record - if this thing ends up in the emporium, I need to be assassinated by a random GC member.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keithb7 said:


> Have a listen to Vintage Trouble. I believe the guitarist mainly uses this Lazy J amp. Based on Fender's Tweed Deluxe 5E3.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqnfXq6o_Fo


I've actually been listening to them quite a bit, since the purchase - just seeing what it can do. I noticed on Letterman that he has a good-sized pedalboard. I was happy to see that.

I like his tone so much (Nate?) that I was thinking about getting his pups (they're call Monty's - from montysguitars.com - which I thought was somewhat coincidental). Not in the mood to pay a couple hundred pounds plus shipping though.

This is the actual video that got me hurting for this amp:

[video=youtube;aAzR40U9SY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAzR40U9SY0[/video]

I actually owe Davetcan for tracking the name down. Thanks Dave.

- - - Updated - - -



rhh7 said:


> Congratulations on your new amp. It sounds incredible! I am sure you will really enjoy it. Perhaps we will hear a sound clip
> from you one of these days soon.


Thanks, I'm definitely gonna put a clip together. I'm actually working pretty consistently to figure out the intro to the video below. It's the only part that I can't find tab for - figures.

- - - Updated - - -



Scottone said:


> I was thinking the same thing LOL In all seriousness, I hope this one blows your mind.


another vulture!!! haha, thanks.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

adcandour said:


> This is the actual video that got me hurting for this amp:
> 
> [video=youtube;aAzR40U9SY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAzR40U9SY0[/video]
> 
> I actually owe Davetcan for tracking the name down. Thanks Dave.


I've watched/lusted over that video many times...hopefully you don't also need a 1500 sq ft empty white room to get "that sound"!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mud_guy said:


> I've watched/lusted over that video many times...hopefully you don't also need a 1500 sq ft empty white room to get "that sound"!


You know what's funny is that I'm actually rethinking where I play guitar in the house (not that I have a 1500 sqft empty room)


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

These amps sound fantastic! Now I want one...D-oh! Congrats!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya I am rethinking my music room. It's big room. Might try some baffles of some sort. 



adcandour said:


> You know what's funny is that I'm actually rethinking where I play guitar in the house (not that I have a 1500 sqft empty room)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Ya I am rethinking my music room. It's big room. Might try some baffles of some sort.


Isn't the bigger space more sought after though for that natural reverb? I've never played in a very big space before. The only area I can probably get some natural reverb is in my basement, but it's right under my kid's bedroom..


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats for the new amp OP as I'm sure it'll be a great piece of kit, but I have to say that this is the oddest combination of _amp design/circuitry/tubes/speaker selection_ &_ intended music styles_ to be played out of it, that is looking for a tweed-style amp and need it to cover Satriani & S Vai

:sSig_Idontgetit:


As for the JB video - he would sound like himself on 95%+ of the amps that he would play on, just like any great player really.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm a little skeptical too, that it will deliver what you want. The JoeB video, it sounds like a tweed. Which it mostly is. I kinda doubt (but for your sake hope I'm wrong) that it will be clear enough for your higher gain pedals to sound right, it's bound to have some inherent fuzziness to it that doesn't always play well with the higher gain stuff.

Here's hoping I'm wrong and end up looking like an idiotic troll! errrr

All that said, it is a great sounding amp...it just seems to be 'it is what it is', ie a little different version of your 'can't get out of NY mode' amp.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Victoria 20112, which is his faithful 5e3 reproduction... not all 5e3 reproductions deliver, the Victoria does and sounds like the Lazy J does too.

This Lazy J demo has me sold...

http://youtu.be/8BENNbBxCqY

Nice buy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to hear JoeB play through a Peavey Bandit.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd like to see that. 



Cups said:


> I want to hear JoeB play through a Peavey Bandit.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

CSBen said:


> Congrats for the new amp OP as I'm sure it'll be a great piece of kit, but I have to say that this is the oddest combination of _amp design/circuitry/tubes/speaker selection_ &_ intended music styles_ to be played out of it, that is looking for a tweed-style amp and need it to cover Satriani & S Vai
> 
> :sSig_Idontgetit:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I see your point.

What I asked the Cliff was if I could get the same saturation and distortion levels as as, say, satriani with the Lazy J. I like that level of saturation (tone aside). He said it would be no issue. I prefer the sound in the JB video over something like the chord progression to Surfing with the Alien, but want some versatility for an amp at this price point.

How can I _not_ believe that this amp will do what Cliff says:


Cliff Cultreri has received 18 Grammy Nominations and 27 Gold, Platinum and Multi-Platinum awards. Cliff has also been privileged to work alongside of some of the greatest producers in rock history such as Glyn Johns (The Who, Rolling Stones), Andy Johns (Led Zeppelin), Jim Gaines (Stevie Ray Vaughan), Butch Vig (Nirvana), Bob Rock (Metallica), etc...He has been recording guitar driven rock records since 1975 and has thus gathered a wealth of knowledge in that arena. 


So, I think it'll work out fine. BUT, my 'Plan B' is to grab a cheap modelling amp to satisfy my 80s metal and death metal needs (I played somethingat music pro in Barrie not too long ago that shocked me - I think it was a roland???)


----------



## Bulltrout (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow. I really want one of these too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bulltrout said:


> Wow. I really want one of these too.


Haha, how's the computer coma? Since this is your first post in almost a year and half - I'm gonna believe you wholeheartedly. 

See? This amp is magical...

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bulltrout (Nov 28, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Haha, how's the computer coma? Since this is your first post in almost a year and half - I'm gonna believe you wholeheartedly.
> 
> See? This amp is magical...
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking for a while, but when I heard some of the tone clips for these amps I finally felt the need to post a comment.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Really like this demo with different guitars
of the Lazy Jay

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t_FnknptY70


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> Really like this demo with different guitars
> of the Lazy Jay
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t_FnknptY70


That is a cool video. Although those aren't the sounds I hope to get out of it, I'm more comfortable knowing that my all time favourite amp (the Divided by 13 CJ11) was also a tricked out 5e3. It out-did a couple of amps in a high gain shoot-out (Laney, Mesa, Orange), so I suspect the LJ will too.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> That is a cool video. Although those aren't the sounds I hope to get out of it, I'm more comfortable knowing that my all time favourite amp (the Divided by 13 CJ11) was also a tricked out 5e3. It out-did a couple of amps in a high gain shoot-out (Laney, Mesa, Orange), so I suspect the LJ will too.


Will you be able to post us a demo ?

That would be great !


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> Will you be able to post us a demo ?
> 
> That would be great !


I will do my best.

Are there any particular songs you'd like demo'd? I never know what to play.

I've learnt the intro to the jobo video I posted earlier - definitely needs some work, but should do. I found a backing track to the solo of "no more tears" by ozzy - so I'll use that for the shred test.

any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Out of curiousity, in what aspects do you expect this to excel over the /13 ?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

.


gtone said:


> Metal tone from a Tweed just doesn't compute in my noggin'. Unless that dude's cooking up some voodoo, I can't see how you can get metal out of what's essentially a Tweed circuit. Classic rock and heavy rock tones all day long, twice on Sunday, but unless your idea of metal stops at about '79, can't see metal coming outta that thing. Tweed Deluxe just seems too thick, saggy, compressed and middy to give up a convincing metal tone IME.
> 
> Good luck all the same - hope it delivers all you're hoping for... (fingers crossed).
> 
> Oh yeah - if you want to double the useful tones of a Tweed amp (I've owned 4 of them now), buy yourself a really good treble booster like an Analogman Beano Boost or similar.



I agree 100%. Never saw an alnico blue being used in a metal amp.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Out of curiousity, in what aspects do you expect this to excel over the /13 ?


I couldn't get that sound in the JB video out of it. Maybe, if it was cranked (_maybe_), but I'm a basement player and personally don't enjoy an overly loud amp. 

The /13 also had an extremely muddy bottom end (very notable when clean or dirty), so it was hard to get clarity and definition when I needed it. Here is an excerpt concerning the bottom end of the LJ which is of interest to me: 

_…by turning the Normal Channel up about halfway, you hear an increase in low mids. By turning the Normal Volume up to 10, the bottom end will tighten up…from 10 – 12 the sound will get choked, compressed and become quieter. This can be used to get interesting tonal variations from the amp._

I'm also hoping that that the LJ will be more touch sensitive and dynamic with less effort (why not hope for the stars?) Still, the CJ11 was a tone monster that handled distortion pedals like no other amp I've tried - it was also better than the /13 AMW39.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, so....

I finally got my hands on the bloody thing - how long did it take? I'll have to check the first post. Over 6 weeks, I'm certain. Anyway...

To be honest, I'm having a hard time understanding ho the whole thing works. Every knob is interactive with everything else, and I thought I could get away with plugging and playing, but I'll need to go back and review all the information. Even the above post will help.

I can say this at the moment:

It's louder than what I'm used to - even with the VAC.

The clean is like nothing I've ever experienced. I think I understand what people mean when they say "punchy".

My delay pedal has never sounded better. It doesn't sound like my delay - it is the best delay I have ever heard, now.

I added a touch of dirt and it flies out of the string when I dig in with my thumb. I have a clip below showing this. There's nothing special to the playing, but the sounds were so mesmerizing. The distorting notes seemed to glisten, because they were so harmonically rich.

The clip sounded much better with head phones, unfortunately. Still, listen to how some of the notes change as they decay, you'll notice a wah-like quality. I can't wait to get back at it and see what else I can do with it.

I have to try much harder to get the distortion I need, or this amp won't work for me despite the wonderful cleans. I can't wrap my head around how different this amp is even though it's based on the same circuit as my beloved CJ11. I'm really scratching my head about it.

[video=youtube;LsGurVPi_Us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsGurVPi_Us[/video]


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Ok, so....
> 
> I finally got my hands on the bloody thing - how long did it take? I'll have to check the first post. Over 6 weeks, I'm certain. Anyway...
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful amp !!......I guess it likes fuzz too !!

Nice tone !..........Congrats


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Your new amp sounds fabulous, IMHO. 
What a huge, crystal clear sound!

Do you like the somewhat distorted tones this fellow is getting at about 6:34 and a bit after?

Just curious.

Cheers

Dave

[video=youtube;8BENNbBxCqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BENNbBxCqY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Curious about the kind of speaker those come with ?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice. Just…nice. (So now I gotta sell all MY sh!t to get one! d'oh!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You in barrie now? Not sure when I'll be here next.

Gonna check out your vid. Dont worry about what knobs are set to, worry about what it sounds like.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Your new amp sounds fabulous, IMHO.
> What a huge, crystal clear sound!
> 
> Do you like the somewhat distorted tones this fellow is getting at about 6:34 and a bit after?
> ...


I do. I like it a lot, but it's a different quality and I'm not used to it. I'll have to try coaxing the amp with amp-style pedals, me thinks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> You in barrie now? Not sure when I'll be here next.
> 
> Gonna check out your vid. Dont worry about what knobs are set to, worry about what it sounds like.


Still in Bradford. The plan is to be in Barrie by September for kid's school. You're welcome any time \m/


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

On that style amp (5e3 based), explore the range of clean through dirt tones accessible by simply working the volume knob on the guitar. If you run the guitar controls on 10 all the time, you will miss out on the amps responsiveness.

For this to work best, install a linear taper volume pot and wire the tone capacitor to the output lug on the volume pot (instead of the input lug)... 50's rather than modern wiring.

I suspect the amp will get "girthier" at higher volume settings, and that girth will be maintained when you roll your guitars volume knob back for a clean tone. The best clean tones may be had with the amp volume up and guitar volume down, rather than amp down and guitar up. 

What controls are on the amp? FX loop?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I'll have to try coaxing the amp with amp-style pedals, me thinks.


Sacrilege!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dradlin said:


> Sacrilege!


:congratulatory:, even Nalle Colt gets some dirt from pedals (TS, Zendrive), but he also boosts as well with a pedal that allows him more control over bass and treble.

I simply have to get the right saturation. I've got some drive/distortion pedals en route, so we'll see what happens. I've also got the Arcane Analog Treble Booster coming at some point, so I'll have a good bit to work with.

Here are those images. No FX loop.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

adcandour said:


> :congratulatory:, even Nalle Colt gets some dirt from pedals (TS, Zendrive), but he also boosts as well with a pedal that allows him more control over bass and treble.
> 
> I simply have to get the right saturation. I've got some drive/distortion pedals en route, so we'll see what happens. I've also got the Arcane Analog Treble Booster coming at some point, so I'll have a good bit to work with.


Looks like two volumes and one tone (typical 5e3) however with a tremolo added?

I anticipate that any TS based pedal (with a mid bump) may be too "middy" for a tweed. A clean boost on the other hand can work well to "goose" or push a 5e3 over the top, or something transparent like a Timmy. However, I wouldn't consider a 5e3 as a pedal platform... but surely some people do..


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dradlin said:


> Looks like two volumes and one tone (typical 5e3) however with a tremolo added?
> 
> I anticipate that any TS based pedal (with a mid bump) *may be too "middy" for a tweed*. A clean boost on the other hand can work well to "goose" or push a 5e3 over the top, or something transparent like a Timmy. However, I wouldn't consider a 5e3 as a pedal platform... but surely some people do..


I suspect you're dead on there based on what I'm experiencing already. 

Yes, there's a tube trem and a reverb built into the sides of the amp. The reverb has a big metal cube sticking out of it, but I'm not sure if it's the 'springs' - it seems pretty small.

I'm gonna catch up on some posting and then go play again. I've been dying to get back at it. I'll try uploading more vids soon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess I'll be playing with my fingers for as long as I have this amp. It responds so much better to what my fingers will do as opposed to the pick (for lead stuff). I have to learn to get more treble out of my fingers when strumming - my thumb skin is so bassy that I end up play with my fingers as though I'm holding an invisible pick.

Here's a clip with me having a SLIGHTLY better understanding of the overdriven settings. I'm not much of a finger style player, so it's a bit sloppy - _okay_ a lot sloppy.

I just learn the 'pre' intro to warning, and there's no way in hell to find the Tab (believe me when I say I tried), so go easy.

[video=youtube;XxEdGSXHTmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxEdGSXHTmA[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

Also, the videos with Phil Harris' 59 LP have me losing my mind. I have the SAME AMP - how shit are my fingers that I can't figure out how to come remotely close to their sound.

Admittedly, I'm not using guitars I feel comfortable with for differing reasons, but c'mon.


EDIT: It looks like they have the Lazy J Cruiser overdrive pedal sitting on top of the amp in the LJ video


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it sounds great! What are you using to record your clips?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds great to me also. I'm sure you will find 100's of wonderful tones in your amp.

Keep trying with the pick...it is early days.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I guess I'll be playing with my fingers for as long as I have this amp. It responds so much better to what my fingers will do as opposed to the pick (for lead stuff). I have to learn to get more treble out of my fingers when strumming - my thumb skin is so bassy that I end up play with my fingers as though I'm holding an invisible pick.
> 
> Here's a clip with me having a SLIGHTLY better understanding of the overdriven settings. I'm not much of a finger style player, so it's a bit sloppy - _okay_ a lot sloppy.
> 
> ...


Are you Nuts ???!!........This Tone was Awesome !!!
If this would have been on an old Blues Record ,
someone would have post a Thread about How does this guy got this
warm Organic Tone , what amp ??....what guitar !?

That was great !!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I think it sounds great! What are you using to record your clips?


Thank you. Much appreciated.

I'm using a Duo Capture by Roland. It's relatively inexpensive, but you have to use two mics, so you can hear it in stereo. I record it into the iPad camera.

- - - Updated - - -



Louis said:


> Are you Nuts ???!!........This Tone was Awesome !!!
> If this would have been on an old Blues Record ,
> someone would have post a Thread about How does this guy got this
> warm Organic Tone , what amp ??....what guitar !?
> ...


Thanks Louis. That means a lot. 

And, yes - I am nuts.

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> Sounds great to me also. I'm sure you will find 100's of wonderful tones in your amp.
> 
> Keep trying with the pick...it is early days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I'll definitely keep working at it. I really do feel like I'm out of my element and TBH, I was a bit embarrassed that I spent a lot on an amp that I can't seem to understand, so I appreciate the encouragement.

I'm starting to get addicted to figuring it out.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> [video=youtube;XxEdGSXHTmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxEdGSXHTmA[/video]


Great tone. I never knew a Roland Cube could sound so good.





(Kidding)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pattste said:


> Great tone. I never knew a Roland Cube could sound so good.
> 
> (Kidding)



ah, ... you mean my new mic stand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe you're just not used to the way *you* sound yet? Imo once someone gets used to that, then its far easier to find the tones that best compliment that.

As you can tell, everyone thinks this amp sounds awesome, but you still seem a bit iffy on it. To me, that means you have your sound no matter what the rig, but you still want to sound like something else. There's no harm in that, but maybe it will take a very different setup than what you have to make that happen.

I honestly hope this post makes sense, as I'm tired haha


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Maybe you're just not used to the way *you* sound yet? Imo once someone gets used to that, then its far easier to find the tones that best compliment that.
> 
> As you can tell, everyone thinks this amp sounds awesome, but you still seem a bit iffy on it. To me, that means you have your sound no matter what the rig, but you still want to sound like something else. There's no harm in that, but maybe it will take a very different setup than what you have to make that happen.
> 
> I honestly hope this post makes sense, as I'm tired haha


The post makes sense - after I read it 3 times 

I actually managed to get a really nice setting last night - one that I've been hunting for since I sold a very specific pedal that I could never be able to buy again. The only thing is that it came from my keeley BD2. I've tried this BD-2 through every amp I've had for the last few years, but have never come close to this sound. I don't know what this says about the amp though. This is the second pedal that has never sounded better (the first being the ad999).

This setting on the amp also allows me to get a very nice 80s metal sound out of my MI Megalith distortion, but that's about as heavy as it gets - and it's not very tweakable with this amp (the pedal).

I'm still in the "figuring it out phase" and have a few more pedals on the way. I figure there's a bunch of guys with this amp that use a slew of pedals - I just have to find the right ones to compliment it.

Concerning how *I* sound - you got me. All I know is that I'm making a conscious effort to be closer with the instrument by using my hands and really working on my dynamics. I've never had more fun with the instrument, since I joined this forum. But, you're right, I have no idea who I am on guitar (I've actually never given it any thought and suspect a whole thread could be dedicated to the topic).

After watching Jeff Beck on youtube, I've decided I want to explore that kind of relationship he has with his guitar. I'm not sure how to explain it, but what he does with a guitar seems the most personal of any performer I've seen. It's like he's caressing and cradling someone instead of playing an instrument.

I'll keep at it and try to post some video of the new sounds I'm getting from it. It's definitely fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> After watching Jeff Beck on youtube, I've decided I want to explore that kind of relationship he has with his guitar. I'm not sure how to explain it, but what he does with a guitar seems the most personal of any performer I've seen. It's like he's caressing and cradling someone instead of playing an instrument.


Consider getting this video if you are enjoying Jeff Beck's playing. 
It is one of the best !! (as per a music video poll done by GC member in the past).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1G4APEQMBWY6G6YSJ7XJ

Looking forward to more of your videos and the new sounds.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, I'm not sure of my identity as a guitarist either. But I do get "my" tone, on a variety of amps. Some compliment what my style(s) better.

I bet if you keep this one, with or without pedal assistance, you'll hit "the spot".


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

good call Dave.

[video=youtube;_ndyILodYwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ndyILodYwM[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Consider getting this video if you are enjoying Jeff Beck's playing.
> It is one of the best !! (as per a music video poll done by GC member in the past).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1G4APEQMBWY6G6YSJ7XJ
> ...


Now that Larry has posted the link, I realize that it's one of the few videos I watched. This was definitely the one that got me super interested. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The *you* guitarist bit, it's the same with others. The other guitarist in my band says he "can't play a tele, it just sounds like crap" when he plays it.
It's got to be the player, cause when I'm on the tele with his rig, same setup, I get a totally different sound.
Is it the wrist/arm action? Picking style? The way someone "digs in"?
Anyway, I love your new amp. Very jealous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Update:

I've been messing around with the amp a lot more. For me, there's no way that this amp can be used without a pedal to flavour the pushed amp. When I do, I create the nicest sounds I've ever made. 

Although I've spent my time playing wonderful overdriven bluesy riffage, I've been messing around with high gain pedals to attain very heavy sounds and a nice 80s metal tone. It's not easy - a lot of tweaking is involved, but the megalith distortion is amazingly versatile and tweakable.

Here's a clip of the 80s metalish stuff. I don't know the names of VH songs, and wouldn't mind learning them correctly, so if you know them, please let me know, so I can find the tab.

[video=youtube;lhOLk24q4t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhOLk24q4t0[/video]

Here's a heavy riff. To do this, I had to drop tune with the pitchfork. The pitchfork is not great for this (sounds a bit chorusy), but a proper detune pedal would be perfect.

[video=youtube;yppeu_jAJmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yppeu_jAJmw[/video]


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

Van halen songs, panama, running with the devil and somebody get me a doctor. Sounds good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why not just downtune your guitar?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Midlife_Crisis said:


> Van halen songs, panama, running with the devil and somebody get me a doctor. Sounds good.


Thanks. That doctor one was killing me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Why not just downtune your guitar?


I've actually never tried anything other than detuning. Don't they get a bit too slinky and loose?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I've actually never tried anything other than detuning. Don't they get a bit too slinky and loose?


Edit: I meant drop d


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Heavier gauge strings and the appropriate set up will help that. We tuned to C# in one of my old bands and I never had any issues.
You'll likely wanna have a specific guitar set up for the task though.



adcandour said:


> I've actually never tried anything other than detuning. Don't they get a bit too slinky and loose?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Disbeat said:


> Heavier gauge strings and the appropriate set up will help that. We tuned to C# in one of my old bands and I never had any issues.
> You'll likely wanna have a specific guitar set up for the task though.


Yeah, I bet it would be best to dedicate a guitar to it, but I'm trying to get rid of all my guitars save one.

To be honest, I actually don't mind just stepping on a button. The Morpheus Droptune I just sold was near perfect. The only issue was that it was huge. If I could find it in a smaller enclosure, this wouldn't be an issue. 

It's a shame the pitchfork can't do it - it's so tiny. It still sounds pretty awesome when you're in the room though. Not sure how it translates to you guys over youtube.


----------

